# EGG SHARE



## cleozulu (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi ya people, im looking for advice and all the facts on egg sharing.


Hubby and I had icsi in Exeter, it was the end of our    yesterday (2 weeks exactly since our 2 little embryos were transered into my womb) so we did a pregnancy test and got a very upsetting   , so i phoned our clinic, the nurse said because there is still   , then I was to keep taking the drugs and test again 2moro (friday) then phone them again, but because im not holding much hope for a   2moro hubby and I have already spoken about doing our 2nd cycle in a few months time (when we have got over the emotional pain of our   , so was wondering how we get involved in egg share and what it involves


xxxx


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi Cleozulu
Just posting a brief reply, since I saw no-one else had.

I am by no means an expert in egg share - I have been a recipient, not a sharer, so can mainly say thank you thank you thank you for even considering it.

There is a board for egg sharers - if you look in the 'general support' section it is further down than negative cycle. There are a few regular posters there, and they will know more than me.

But, from what I have read/understood:
depending on the clinic, the exact details of funding are different - some you pay for initial tests and appointments only, others you pay for quite a bit more. The recipient generally pays for the IVF + standard drug package. (if you need icsi then sometimes that depends on the clinic who funds it... likewise if you need extra meds)
you are usually treated on long protocol (so you can both be 'in sync' for EC/ ET)
the eggs are shared, as long as you have a certain number (sometimes 8, sometimes 6) - if you get an odd number, then again different clinics do different things. In mine I got the 'extra' egg, but turned out it was too immature for ICSI anyway, so we both got 3.

Clinics do some extra tests (genetic stuff, want more background info on your family etc), and specify some things (eg BMI under 30) that they might not be so strict on if you were fully funding yourself.

You *have* to have counselling - how would you feel about it if recipient got pregnant and you didn't? will you tell your child/ children (if it works! fingers crossed) they have half siblings out there? How would you react if, in 18 years time, you got a letter from someone created from your 
egg(s)?

Some recipients want 'proven fertility' and younger donors, but clinics that do egg share would consider you unless you have had repeated cycles and no success (usually 3 with no success for either donor or recipient).

Hope this is helpful, and good luck with whatever you decide. Egg sharers are generous, lovely and much needed women. Thank you for thinking about it.
best wishes
Elinor x


----------



## cleozulu (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi ya Elinor


Thank you so much for your relay. I have decided to go ahead with being a egg sharer. I am just waiting for our appointment to talk to our consultant and hopefully I will be accepted as a egg sharer. I think I will be ok thou as I have only ever had 1 cycle of icsi, my BMI is 21 , im 28 years old and I am fine (my husband has azoospermia).


Thank you again for replying to me, you are the 1st egg recipient I have ever spoken to


xxxxxxxxxxx


----------

